# Hogmanay in the Highlands



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

It was suggested at the Highland Minimeet in September that we should hold a meet for New Year. Now that the clocks have changed, and the weather is cold, wet and windy, I was wondering if there is still any interest!!!
If it goes ahead (and even at the last minute, that will be dependent on the weather forecast) numbers will be restricted. We would run it for 3-4 days, have the usual trip to the Dores Inn – probably during the day or early evening on 30th December (Community minibus already booked), have a bonfire (and fireworks – if you bring them) to bring in the New Year, with plenty of opportunity for local walks to blow away the cobwebs. The Schoolroom will be available for use – although even when heated, it will be colder than your vans! Other suggestions are welcome (and I have a few other ideas up my sleeve), but as always with meets & gatherings at Brin you can join in as much or as little as you like. There will be EHU available but will be time limited, so that everyone who wants to, has a chance to recharge.
Although not restricted to people who have been to Brin before, you are advised that it is a very rural location in the Highlands, with limited facilities.
Once again we will have a collection for the local mountain rescue team, but this time we will also make a small charge to help to cover the cost of the use of the Schoolroom and EHU.
Please let me know if you are interested, so that if there is sufficient interest a decision can be made, as soon as possible, whether it goes ahead or not.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Shame - we've already arrange to go to Aviemore area, maybe next year.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Nethernut said:


> Shame - we've already arrange to go to Aviemore area, maybe next year.


Maybe ................. depends how this one goes  If you are interested in something at Brin in better weather we have a "Highland Gathering" early in the summer and a Minimeet in August/September, so maybe you could make one of them.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry Margaret and Angus - we were hoping to be able to come up but the whole family have decided to spend the festive season at our house and I fear they would disapprove of us taking off for Hogmanay (despite the fact that I'll be desperate for a break by then)!!!

Tony & Sue


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry you won't make it, Tony, but I hope we will see you sometime in 2014. Keep the weekend of 21st June free - we have a surprise for you that weekend :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Would it by any chance be anything to do with a Dutchman and a deer head?!!!!!


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

tonybvi said:


> Would it by any chance be anything to do with a Dutchman and a deer head?!!!!!


Maybe :lol: Piper is threatening to come with a crowd for the exhuming ceremony  A meet is being planned through another site - but whether it comes to anything _remains_ to be seen.

In the mean time - anyone else thinking of coming to Brin for Hogmanay?


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I'll be celebrating new year not too far from you on Isle of Skye. I've been going there for a few years now, great place to see in the new year.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*bump!*

Still waiting for a few more ................... only a handful of vans at the moment - but then that would mean everyone gets EHU


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

we were hoping to come but have been so busy with the community fruit project I haven't managed to sort out Christmas and New Year yet.
Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

ardgour said:


> we were hoping to come but have been so busy with the community fruit project I haven't managed to sort out Christmas and New Year yet.
> Chris


I hope you'll make it, Chris, although I fear that your use of "were" may mean you are not now planning to come :? Will pm before long.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We haveno idea where Brin is

but we are thinking Why not???

We are not getting any younger :lol: :lol: 

Are dogs allowed ???

aldra


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

aldra said:


> We haveno idea where Brin is
> 
> aldra


 near Inverness see www.brinherbnursery.co.uk



aldra said:


> Are dogs allowed ???
> 
> aldra


Yes

More detail coming shortly. It will obviously depend on the weather conditions, but it would be good if you could confirm if you will come.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Count us in then

Weather permitting  

aldra


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

You're down, Aldra.

Looking as if we may have 8 - 10 vans from 3 forums. Not bad for a midwinter meet in the wilds of Inverness-shire


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Magbrin

What are the dates??

Aldra


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

aldra said:


> Magbrin
> 
> What are the dates??
> 
> Aldra


30th December - 2nd January


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm getting confused here

If the trip arranged is the 30 th during the day or early evening

And we need the best part of two days to get there

It sounds like every one lives local
Or at least fairly local

On those timescales

Aldra


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Outline plan:*

30th Dec. arrive at Brin during the day.
Mulled Wine & not mince pies.
31st Trip to Dores Inn on Loch Ness
Bonfire at midnight
1st ................ tbc
2nd leave Brin

Full details will follow in a few days.

More people coming from England than Scotland. Most local are from 2-3 hours away.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Decisions, Warnings, Details*

With 8-10 vans booked or pencilled in for this meet, I can confirm that it will go ahead from Monday 30th December to Thursday 2nd January, weather permitting.

Venue: www.brinherbnursery.co.uk

I have to warn those who have not been to Brin before (particularly those coming up from the South) we are 12 miles from Inverness (100 miles north of Perth). It can be cold,(there is snow on the ground as I speak), wet and windy and it is dark - getting light about 8.30 - 9am and it is dark again by 4 -4.30pm. There is no local entertainment - we have to make our own - and the nearest shop, 4 miles away, will probably be closed

Timetable:
30th December - arrive. 
Working party in daylight - building bonfire.
Evening: Mulled wine and not mince pies in the Schoolroom. Bring a bottle of red wine and a couple of slices of lemon, and we will mull it for you, and bring something to nibble with it but lets have a break from the turkey and mince pies!! If you bring enough we might even make it a buffet. 
31st pub lunch. We have the use of the community minibus to get us to the pub, for which there will be a small charge. The bus is small, so booking is essential - first come first served.
Bonfire from 11.30 pm. Bring sparklers & a few fireworks & your voice or musical instruments and a dram to bring in the New Year.
1st January. Details to be confirmed. Shared meals in the evening , depending on numbers, weather conditions we will organise it on the day. Bring enough for yourselves to eat ………………….. and be prepared to share.
2nd January. leave

Please bring:
It does not need to be said but ………… warm & waterproof clothes & footwear - plenty of layers and plenty of changes!
Plenty of gas!
Food and drink to share! (Including wine for mulling, more detail if required)
Sparklers & Fireworks
Any old Christmas decorations to decorate the Schoolroom
*Please do not bring:
Turkey or mince pies!*

List of possible takers:
Mygrassisblue 
Ardgour
skyrakes 
PeteRachel
billthedrill
TheCaller
denbo
littlehouse
aldra
magbrin

Please let me know:
1. that, weather permitting, you still plan to come
2.	Your telephone number in case we cancel due to bad weather
3.	if you want EHU (this may have to be shared depending on numbers requiring power). A small charge will apply.
4. if you want to go for pub lunch on 31st (This may be Dores Inn, or we may ring the changes and go to the pub at Whitebridge) so that we can book.
5. To go on bus to the pub. Numbers very limited in bus, depending on the numbers we may need to do two trips. First come first served, again. There will be a charge for this.
6.	If you want any more information about anything

Other than charges mentioned above there will be another small charge for the use of the Schoolroom - trying to heat it, heat food, heat mulled wine etc.
We will also be collecting again for the Cairngorm Mountain Rescue team who risk their own lives to save others in the mountains. Please give generously.

Finally - please keep checking the thread - for updates and please remember PM your tel no. (mobile if you are going away for Christmas) so that I can send you a text if the event is cancelled due to adverse weather conditions. Do not rely on me posting/PMing after Christmas as we will be taking our new van to Wigan to be converted, and may not have internet connection. Weather permitting we will be back before you arrive!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS. You have now reached the end of the post.
See you soon
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for your PMs. There is still space if anyone else is brave enough to join in :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we are sad to have dropped out

We should have realised that it was a bit too far given the constraints of Christmas committments

400 miles in two days at this time of year means a lot of driving in the dark and Albert prefers not to drive at night now


If we could have allowed more time to get there, there would have been no problem and we could have wandered around a bit before returning home

Will call in though in the spring /summer the area looks stunning

have a great Hogmanay

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Would be more than happy to give a donation to the cairngorm MR team

How???

aldra


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

aldra said:


> Would be more than happy to give a donation to the cairngorm MR team
> 
> How???
> 
> aldra


http://www.cmrt.org.uk/

The guys do an amazing job, all year, and in all weathers.

Thanks


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Done

See you in the spring/summer

Aldra


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

aldra said:


> Done
> 
> See you in the spring/summer
> 
> Aldra


Thanks, aldra.

New EHU installed today - so now 5 vans can have leccie, not just 2 
Small select gathering planned for Hogmanay - but still space left for the right van :lol:


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*still space .................*

I hope you have all recovered from the festivities of Christmas.

The wind has dropped, here, the sky is blue and the flood water has receded ................................ all is set for a calm end to the year. If you want it wild - come and make it wild
See you all on Monday
safe travels
Margaret


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have 5 days free but Mrs TM does not want to go away!

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We're not coming(Just sold the van) but I just want to say what a beautiful area you live in. I have saved the campsite to favourites and will definitely visit in the future.

Just love wildflowers.

Paul.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

coppo said:


> We're not coming(Just sold the van) but I just want to say what a beautiful area you live in. I have saved the campsite to favourites and will definitely visit in the future.
> 
> Just love wildflowers.
> 
> Paul.


You don't live in a bad area yourself. Was there not long ago on our cross country way back from Wigan.
Hope to see you soon - there will be a Highland Gathering and a Minimeet in 2014, and I will post the dates in January
All the best for the New Year & safe travels (even if you are without a van!)
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Justfor the record .....*

Unfortunately, in the end only two visiting vans stayed. Ours doubled the number as we did not get to Wigan with our new van for conversion until after the meet.
We enjoyed the festivities, and our guests indicated that they had too - but maybe it is not to be repeated another year. We are a long way from anywhere at this time of year
We did raise another £50 or so for the mountain rescue team, which considering the numbers was excellent. Thank you to all who contributed (including aldra)

Will post dates for next events, shortly.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And with a beautiful venue like you have who wouldn't want to come

Aldra


----------

